# New Family From Mo



## outback10

This year my wife and I bought our first camper. Our parents purchased campers 2 years ago and we started going with them. Since we were in our early 20's we didn't jump into buying one and just went with them. Our parents our good friends so we always go together. Last summer my wife was pregnant and we didn't go as much because we felt bad about our parents letting us sleep in their good beds and them sleeping on the extra beds. We had our daughter in October and didn't thibk about camping until it started getting nicer out. We decided we wanted to buy a camper that our family could grow in and one that would suit us for awhile. We decided to go with a 2010 Outback 301BQ. We took it out last weekend for the first time and really enjoyed it with no issues. It's so much more enjoyable having our own camper and we look forward to many years of fun in it.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Congrats on your new to you 301BQ, and especially the addition to your family! You'll love the 301BQ. Our 301BQ works very well for my family. It's good you thought ahead for your future needs.

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We sold our 301BQ and moved to a 5th wheel, but I still have a lot of "MODS" listed on my page. Just click the link in my signature below if you want to check them out.


----------



## outback10

Thanks guys. If I could figure out how to get pictures to upload from my phone I would upload one but it wont let me for some reason. 
Anyway we plan on getting many trips in this year. If anyone has any good tips on camping with an infant we'd appreciate them. She is a great baby but we want to figure out ways to be able to make it feel more like home to her.


----------



## Todd&Regan

My now 3 year old daughter has been camping with us since she was 6 weeks old. First, if you haven't already, you'll need to rig a bed rail to work for the bunk she'll be sleeping in. Use the same bedding/blankets from her crib in her bunk. Bring all her favorite toys along too. We had/have no problems camping with our daughter as long as we bring everything of hers from home she is familiar with and likes the best.

Todd


----------



## outback10

Thanks for the advice.


----------

